

Dealing with challenging behaviour in IT groups  - JerryH
http://www.jeremyhutchings.com/2011/01/dealing-with-challenging-behaviour-in.html

======
th0ma5
If IT was serious about encouraging innovation, I doubt things like this would
have to be written.

